# Damn birds



## fm_emt (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, this oughta cheer you up after divinewind's sad story.

Today I was going to go do some stuff with the Red Cross out at a wetlands reserve called the Palo Alto Baylands. I somehow missed the email telling us that due to weather, the event was cancelled. 

So, I got up early in the morning, stopped by Starbucks, and headed out there. I spent a good half hour walking around looking for people. I ran into an environmentalist group that was setting up a bird watching hike, and they suggested that I ask the Park Ranger where the event I was looking for might be.

On my walk over to the Ranger station, I heard this rustling in the bushes. I'll be damned if 2 seconds later, this massive, honking, wings flappin' GOOSE didn't come bursting out of the bush with its head down in the "I am going to open a can of whoop *** on you!" position. I thought "Oh man, you've gotta be kidding. It's too early in the morning for this." 
Oh no. The goose was quite serious. This porker must have weighed 50lbs. Biggest goose I've seen in ages. And it was pissed off. 

The stupid bird chased me all the way back to my car before it gave up and went away. I feel like such an idiot.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 23, 2006)

When I hear a story like that, I say to myself that what I would have done was told myself I'm higher up on the food chain and stood my ground. What's a goose going to do to me if it can't reach me because I can kick it before it gets close enough for whatever it thinks its going to do to me?

Of course I realize it's one thing to say what I would do when I'm just reading someone else's story, and quite another thing to actually do it if I were really in that situation myself!


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 23, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> When I hear a story like that, I say to myself that what I would have done was told myself I'm higher up on the food chain and stood my ground. What's a goose going to do to me if it can't reach me because I can kick it before it gets close enough for whatever it thinks its going to do to me?
> 
> Of course I realize it's one thing to say what I would do when I'm just reading someone else's story, and quite another thing to actually do it if I were really in that situation myself!



True, I thought about it.. but remember, I'm in the SF Bay Area. The farkin goose is probably protected wildlife and I would wind up with the "Save The Bay" environmentalists calling for my head on a stake if I kicked it. ;-)


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 23, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhHAAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*Tears*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA*chokes*HAHAHAHA
hHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ROFLMFAO!!!!


I needed that.


Thankyou!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jon (Apr 23, 2006)

Good...

I've heard stories of geese attacking folks at my work... the geese love to move in for spring/summer...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Apr 24, 2006)

RCMedic-
You need to invest in some *NARCAN!!* WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## rdkl (Apr 24, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> True, I thought about it.. but remember, I'm in the SF Bay Area. The farkin goose is probably protected wildlife and I would wind up with the "Save The Bay" environmentalists calling for my head on a stake if I kicked it. ;-)



This is too very true


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 24, 2006)

Besides, I love animals. And kicking a goose would likely hurt me AND the goose. Canadian Geese can get up to 25lbs! ;-)

I think that it was chasing me because it wanted whatever was in my Starbucks cup. Typical Bay Area goose!


----------



## squid (Apr 25, 2006)

Goose bites hurt. That is all.

Okay, so a "friend" was walking one day with her dog, loose since she lives out in the country. The dog ran off for a minute and comes running back with a goose in her mouth! The goose is flapping wildly. It's gotta be as big as this 75-lb dog... So my friend hysterically goes running over, makes the dog drop the goose, and thank goodness the goose runs off, and is presumably okay. Because, um, my friend was walking right past her fire chief's house and it was chief's goose the dog tried to eat.


----------



## Guardian (May 27, 2006)

down here where i live, birds are scared sh@4less of us because they know if they tried that, they would end up being target practice.  Come to think of it, they end up being target practice anyway. our birds respect us.


----------

